# Roofing on Migratory Covers



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Any suggestions for water proofing migratory covers? I just patched some with torch down roofing which worked pretty well. Is there another material that would follow the contours and be easy to apply?


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

This may sound silly, but what about wood glue or liquid nails?


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

TalonRedding said:


> This may sound silly, but what about wood glue or liquid nails?


Wait......are you sealing cracks, or weather proofing the boards?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I have used a peel and stick foundation waterproofing membrane called bituthene which is kind of like torch down roofing, except you don't need to torch it. You do need to staple the edges though. It works great, but it's not cheap. Easy to apply though.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I want to seal the whole top. How about roofing paint?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Henry-4-75-Gal-287-Solarflex-White-Roof-Coating-HE287SF871/100051140#


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

http://www.essentialhardware.com/product_detail.php?pid=104150

[url]http://www.essentialhardware.com/product_detail.php?pid=103820&gclid=CPD664iu9LsCFUpBQgodwzcAMA
[/URL]


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the elasticity of the snow roof. I'd say either one will work fine. Lol... I'd go with the cheapest.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Ice shield, it's pill and stick pull it over the edge and staple. The down side it is black.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I get my tops dipped in wax paraffin resin mixture


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

I use what a lot of folks use for their telescoping covers, aluminium coil stock. Pretty cheap and easy and very long lasting. Takes me about 10 minutes to cut, fold, and tack in place. I've done about a dozen from a partial roll I picked up free.


----------



## bentonbee (Jan 31, 2007)

odfrank said:


> I want to seal the whole top. How about roofing paint?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Henry-4-75-Gal-287-Solarflex-White-Roof-Coating-HE287SF871/100051140#


Has anyone used this roofing paint on lids??
If so how durable is it?
Is it posion ous to bees?
Mike


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I use white 45 mil TPO roofing. Comes in rolls and it's very flexible. I fold the edges over and staple it to the sides leaving a little overhang. Cost about 50 cents a square foot, lasts 20 years. Doesn't get as cold or hot as metal.










Don


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I have been using a white non fibered elasto-meric on my lids over 15 years DON'T go cheap use the good stuff!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

David-
Are you talking about the EDPM rubber or TPO like Mr. Semple above? Or something else??


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

It's a liquid elastomeric that comes in 5gallon bucket. I buy mine a lowes. I get the 10 year.


----------



## Stung-a-lot (Oct 10, 2013)

David I've been considering using liquid elastomeric on a few hives to try it. Do you apply directly to bare wood or do you paint them first?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

davidsbees said:


> It's a liquid elastomeric that comes in 5gallon bucket. I buy mine a lowes. I get the 10 year.


Big price difference in different kinds. Can you give us an exact spec?


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I dip all my boxes in hot (200+) linseed oil and pine rosin so moisture won't push through and bubble under the top coat.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Back when two of my sons were doing rubber roofing, I used the scraps. They were nice, but expensive if you have to buy them. You might find them in the dumpster where you see a big roofing project on a flat roof, though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

A piece of unfinished 3/4" plywood will last almost indefinitely on top of a hive in this area.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Have a look at Redgaurd. You will find it in the tile section at Home depot. I used it as a paint-on membrane when I remodeled a walk-in shower. Later modified the membrane and it was almost indestructible. Paint it on to make a water tight surface (two coats). You could paint it any color you want after that. HTH


----------



## Jim Austin (Nov 25, 2013)

There is a product Home Depot carries called "Deck Restore" Haven't used it for this application but it wears really well, is made for exterior use and comes in gallon size. It can also be tinted in many colors...

Thinking outside the box...


----------

